# HTTPS slowness "fixed" by changing DNS entries

## audiodef

Every few months, my https services slow to an unacceptable crawl, causing authentication dialogs to pop up every several seconds and leaving me unable to use those services. 

I finally noticed a pattern: this slowness goes away when I switch my DNS entries in resolv.conf from Google to OpenDNS or vice versa. 

Why does this happen?

----------

## inject

It could be a routing problem, meaning how your ISP routes the connection from your machine to the DNS servers. Because the purpose of the DNS is to match the name that you have given to an ip address, so I am suspecting that your ISP could be the problem.

Another issue could be the distance between you and the actual location of the server that you are trying to connect to.

 *Quote:*   

> I finally noticed a pattern: this slowness goes away when I switch my DNS entries in resolv.conf from Google to OpenDNS or vice versa.

 

Each time you swap the ip addresses of the DNS of google and open your ISP is either finding a new route to the server or using the same route.

Depending on the day that you are using the internet could be peak hours of usage where the servers are backed up.

Hopefully this may explain the reason why the slowness may occur

----------

## audiodef

It makes sense to me. Thanks.   :Smile: 

----------

